# CX1010 Hilfe!!



## lifenec (4 Juni 2011)

_Hallo ich habe einen CX1010 mit dem Netzteil 1100 002. Mein Problem ist das ich keine Verbindung bekomme!! Das Gerät hat von meinen Router die IP-Adresse bekommen. Wenn ich die Cx nun per Ping anspreche, funktioniert das au__ch wunderbar an den LEDs sieht man auch das es abgefragt wird. Nun habe ich den CX im AMS-Router eingetragen (mit der selben IP die ich grad per Ping erreicht habe). Wenn ich nun über K2000 oder über den System Manager meine CX suchen lasse, wird sie nicht gefunden! Bitte könnt ihr mir helfen?? Fang grad mit dem Thema erst an. _


----------



## lifenec (5 Juni 2011)

kann keiner helfen??


----------



## bike (5 Juni 2011)

Hast du dir diesen Threat:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45326
angeschaut?

Da steht einiges drin, auch wegen Firewall und ähnliches.
Es ist zwar kein CX1010, aber die Links zeigen auf die richtigen Seiten.


bike


----------



## Cassandra (5 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Es ist zwar kein CX1010, aber die Links zeigen auf die richtigen Seiten.



 Damit will Bike dir berechtigter Weise sagen, dass du nicht drum herum kommst gelegentlich in der Hilfe zu lesen!

 Zudem würde ich dir empfehlen, noch einmal das aktuelle TwinCAT 2.11 R2 zu laden und neu zu installieren. Du hast doch hoffentlich kein 64-Bit System?

 Von Beckhoff gibt es folgende Kurzanleitung:
http://download.beckhoff.com/downloa...rammierung.pdf
oder die vollständige Online-Hilfe
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/
 
Ansonsten finde ich die Handbücher von CoDeSys für den Einstieg besser:
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/pu...3/m933301d.pdf
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/pu...3/m933302d.pdf 

 Für ganz bequeme gibt es noch folgenden Link:            
TwinCat Einführung - Teil 1 von 5

 LG Cassandra


----------



## lifenec (5 Juni 2011)

also ich habe kein 64-er System!!


----------



## gloeru (5 Juni 2011)

Lieber lifenec

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dich remote einloggen möchtest, sehe ich das so richtig?

Folgendes ist zu prüfen:
Läuft das Remote System? Läuft TwinCAT?
Da es sich um ein CX-System handelt, logge dich doch mal mit RemoteDesktop ein. (oder bei CE mit Cerhost.exe) - Alternativ auch einfach ein Bildschirm anhängen...


----------



## Scrat (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo lifenec,

ich kenne das Problem, und das lässt sich relativ einfach lösen. Lösche mit einem Cardreader einfach den Ordner "Documents and Settings auf der CF-Karte, und schon kannst Du den via Broadcastsearch und DHCP ganz einfach finden.

Gruß Scrat


----------



## lifenec (6 Juni 2011)

aha wenn ich die Steueung per lan kabel an switch und dann vom switch wieder zum Host-PC wo TwinCat installiert ist anschließe müsste ich dann doch im System Manager wenn ich die Steuerung suche die Cx doch finden?! Oder was ist falsch?


----------



## gloeru (6 Juni 2011)

Beatworte doch mal die Fragen, dann können wir dir auch wirklich helfen!
 Wenn du die Steuerung pingen kannst, brauchst du keine Dateien auf der CF-Karte zu löschen, dann sollte die IP stimmen...



gloeru schrieb:


> Folgendes ist zu prüfen:
> [...]
> Da es sich um ein CX-System handelt, logge dich doch mal mit RemoteDesktop ein. (oder bei CE mit Cerhost.exe) - Alternativ auch einfach ein Bildschirm anhängen...



Ja, du kannst einen Switch dazwischen einbauen...


----------



## Chräshe (7 Juni 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo lifenec,[/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vergiss den AMS-Router und vergiss K2000. Bei den CXen sollte das einfach über den System Manager zu machen sein. Am besten du fängst noch einmal von vorne an.[/FONT]

  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das heißt:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- folge dem Tipp von Scrat und lösche das Verzeichnis "Documents and Settings“ (aber nur das!)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- folge dem Tipp von Cassandra und [/FONT]installiere[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] TwinCAT [/FONT]neu (in 5 Minuten passiert)
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- hänge die Steuerung ans Netzwerk und schalte sie ein. Für den Fall, dass euer Netzwerk etwas spezial ist, verbinde PC und CX direkt – Crosskabel ist nicht erforderlich, aber am PC "ip-adresse automatisch beziehen" einstellen [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- gehe Kaffee oder Tee trinken* und atme tief durch ;-)
 - Öffne den System Manager. Auf der ersten Seite den Knopf „Zielsystem wählen...“ dann „Suchen“ dann „Broadcast Search“...
 - die Steuerung sollte gefunden werden und als CX_123456 oder so ähnlich angezeigt werden. [/FONT] 
   [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- die gefundene Steuerung auswählen und die Taste „Route Hinzufügen“[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- die zugefügte Route als „Zielsystem auswählen“
 - fertig, die Steuerung sollte sich im „Config Mode“ (sieht man unten rechts) befinden  und bereit für weitere Schritte sein...[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wenn das soweit funktioniert, weist du der Steuerung dann besser eine feste IP-Adresse zu. Das geht am besten per Cerhost – siehe hier...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wahrscheinlich musst du dann die sache mit dem „Broadcast Search“ noch mal wiederholen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Komplett um die Doku wirst du nicht herumkommen. Aber wenn du Neudeutsch verstehst, können dir folgende Links noch etwas weiter helfen:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Beckhoff TwinCAT Quick Start [/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Getting Connected Between Beckhoff CX and TwinCAT [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chräshe[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]___________[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*) gewisse Verbindungs-Probleme lösen sich, wenn man der Steuerung auch etwas Zeit gibt. Benutze mal die Suchfunktion im Forum mit den Suchwörtern CX und Verbindung 
[/FONT]


----------



## lifenec (2 Juli 2011)

*Geht nicht!!*

Hallo ich das gemacht wie beschrieben (Ordner von der CF-Karte löschen).

Ich habe nun das Problem wenn ich auf Broadcast gehe, dann wird die Steuerung auch gefunden. Aber wenn ich nun auf Route Hinzufügen gehe wird ja nach einen Benutzername und Passwort gefragt. Dort gebe ich folgendes ein 

Default User : *Administrator* (mit Administrator-Rechten)
Default Passwort : *1*
oder in beides garnichts eingeben hab ich auch schon probiert.
aber ich bekomme nun bei Connected keine Verbindung!! Wo mach ich was falsch??

danke schon mal...


----------



## StructuredTrash (2 Juli 2011)

lifenec schrieb:


> aber ich bekomme nun bei Connected keine Verbindung!! Wo mach ich was falsch??


Das habe ich mich auch schon manchmal gefragt. Wenn es ein Rechner mit CE-Betriebssystem ist, sollten User- und Passwortfeld auf jeden Fall leer bleiben. Wenn das Ding dann auch nach dem dritten Versuch nicht connected ist, die Route nicht mit dem CX-Namen, sondern mit der IP-Adresse speichern. Kann man links unten im Fenster per Radio Button auswählen und wirkt oft Wunder.


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Juli 2011)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Rechner mit CE-Betriebssystem ist, sollten User- und Passwortfeld auf jeden Fall leer bleiben. Wenn das Ding dann auch nach dem dritten Versuch nicht connected ist, die Route nicht mit dem CX-Namen, sondern mit der IP-Adresse speichern. Kann man links unten im Fenster per Radio Button auswählen und wirkt oft Wunder.


Nutzername und Passwort sind nur bei XP nötig, wegen den Rechten um in die Registry zu schreiben. Bei CE gibt's diese Benutzerrechte scheinbar gar nicht, deswegen kanns auch leer bleiben.

Wenn ich zu nem CX verbinde wähle ich immer die Option per "IP-Adresse". Hat wohl was mit der Namensauflösung im Netzwerk zu tun. Wird die Route zum CX als IP-Adresse gespeichert ist man unabhängig von der IP-Adresse, falls sich die mal ändert. Wenn aber im Netzwerk der Rechnername nicht bekannt ist oder die Suche per Namen gar nicht unterstützt wird, gibt's beim Verbinden logischerweise die Probleme... leider sehr häufig.
Deswegen meine Empfehlung: immer Option "per IP-Adresse" und die vergabe fester IPs im Netzwerk.


----------

